

Nielsen: Digg Traffic Sucks. Mashable: That’s What She Said - techcore
http://mashable.com/2008/07/01/nielsen-digg-traffic/
Discuss: the true value of social media traffic.
======
shafqat
OK, so Digg traffic might suck but I still want some. Apart from getting one
of the Digg A-listers to submit a link to my site, how else do you get on the
Digg front page. I just dont get it.

